# closet flange- 10" t0 12" offset



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey fellas, a question....

Have a guy calling me asking if there is some sort of adapter or such to make an old style 10" offset flange work with a newer 12" toilet..... seems he's replacing his old toilet, and the new one won't fit. Can't get a 10" without having to order it in, and he really want's the newer type anyway. I've searched for such an animal ( the adapter) to no avail. Anybody???:thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It sticks in my mind that the Toto unifit system has a 10" piece.

The Toto toilets are a bit different. The toilet itself is the same, regardless of your offset. You get a piece for in the bottom for whatever dimension your offset is.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks MD....i'll look into that. Don't know if he'll like the idea of the toto though...they are a low little thing from what i've seen....and they have that tiny little tank, an absolute 2 flusher.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

JPF said:


> ..an absolute 2 flusher.


No, sir. No, indeed. They are among the absolute top of the line. No two-flushing with a Toto. The seat is the same height as any toilet.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

md is right on.

Toto makes a great product. Have used the unifit toilets several times without problems.

Can't say if you'll find it anywhere on the shelf, though...


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> No, sir. No, indeed. They are among the absolute top of the line. No two-flushing with a Toto. The seat is the same height as any toilet.


You are correct sir....just looked over their site. The only experience i have with them are the couple i just installed for a client a week ago.... they were the little one piece style. I'll be checking the supply house tomorrow to see if they have anything in a newer syle in 10"........but i have a feeling he'll be waiting on an order..:whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

JPF said:


> You are correct sir....just looked over their site. The only experience i have with them are the couple i just installed for a client a week ago.... they were the little one piece style. I'll be checking the supply house tomorrow to see if they have anything in a newer syle in 10"........but i have a feeling he'll be waiting on an order..:whistling


I doubt it, most high rises use 10" rough.

You can get offset closet flanges also, but I would not recommend them.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> You can get offset closet flanges also, but I would not recommend them.


I'm hopeful to find one for him, a little more sylish than what he has ( some ancient old Briggs i believe) and as far as the offset flange, that would require some demo right....this is concrete slab, and he just had the whole bath re-tiled and all, so i don't think he'd be happy about tearing anything up. Just wish he had called me before the remodel....


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Thought i'd update ya's on where this all ended up. The guy ended up getting one of these..http://www.niagaraflapperless.ca/toilets.htm.. really a pretty cool deal. Not sure about it for myself, doesn't have that real powerful type flush that i like, but seems to work pretty good. Thanks for helping out guy's!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber (Apr 19, 2007)

*offset*

Some brands offset through the tank (I know eljer does offset through the tank.) Mansfield offset through the bowl. I was told by a supplier that Toto Drake model only comes in a 12" R/I and has higher rim I believe 18"? . Other than that Idon't know what Toto has to offer in 10" I think they have a great product only installed them in 3 different homes and haven't had any complaints from my customers. I usually install Mansfield, Kohler, and Eljer


----------

